# Highland Gathering - near Inverness



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

In case anyone is interested we are having a wild meet 16 - 20th July. Visit www.brinherbnursery.co.uk for details of who/where we are, and email if you are intersted.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Sounds a lovely place I was wondering about somewhere for my first solo venture forth - at least there might be other kind MHers there to rescue me if I do something stupid, anyone else thinking of going?

Chris


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

ardgour said:


> Sounds a lovely place I was wondering about somewhere for my first solo venture forth - at least there might be other kind MHers there to rescue me if I do something stupid, anyone else thinking of going?
> 
> Chris


I think it would be ideal - but I would   Small and select and very friendly (and helpful if you really need to be rescued, which I am sure you won't  )

Information so far:
Friday - Tuesday nights (16th - 21st July) - any or all
Basic cost - nil
Likely numbers to date: 5 (already booked) - hopefully 10 plus vans, when the time comes. (from different forums)
On site facilities: fresh water tap, toilet emptying prefer "green" chemicals. Café. Parking in field - unless very wet (alternative arrangements will be made).
Activities easy to arrange: walking, birdwatching, cycling, barbeque ( bring enough for yourself, but if possible be happy to share), etc
Activities that can be arranged but may need prior commitment - loch fishing, trip to Dores Inn (Loch Ness side), other outings
Activities dependant on you: ceilidh, games, and whatever else normally happens at meets!

If are able to come please let me know which nights you will be here for, what you would like to see happening and what you can offer - musical talent, ideas for activities, bbqing skills, etc
Hope to see you soon
Margaret (Magbrin)


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

OK I will be there at least for some of it - will e-mail you with definite days before the end of this week

Chris


----------



## tanktop (May 9, 2009)

*Inverness Meet*

Hi,
We would be interested. From 16th to 18th . 
Thank you
Tanktop


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Great - look forward to meeting you both!
Now I have paid up - I can communicate again :lol: 
Will PM in a day or two

Any one else in the area? Come for the meet a stopover or just call in
www.brinherbnursery.co.uk

CU
Magbrin


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

I have just put some more information on our website. I will be PMing/emailing everyone involved later today, but in the mean time please go to http://www.brinherbnursery.co.uk/highland-gathering-(meet)-g.asp Please let me know what you think


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry, I am probably being thick but can't get the link to work and can't find anything about it on your website.
Hope to meet you next friday

Chris


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Firstly, thank you Ardgour and Tanktop, for coming to the inaugural Highland gathering - it was truly a gathering of the clans, with 4 motorhome forums represented. I thought it might have been 6 but at the last minute 2 people didn't come/stay and they were the only representatives from two other forums (except, of course, me!!) Also I would like to say how well brought up everyone must have been. Not only leaving the field clean and tidy but also being so fulsome in their thanks and praise. Many thanks to you all, for that, but it would not have been such a success without YOU.
We really enjoyed ourselves, although it was a pity we were working - especially when you went to the Dores Inn on Saturday. If there is demand we will be repeating the operation again next year. I hope those of you who wanted to come but had something else planned will make it next year. The date will not be the same so please let me know if there is a better time for you.
Also please remember that we offer overnight parking (free of charge) during our season - April - September if you are interested, and if anyone wants to organise a small group event on the field please get in touch - there may be a charge for this.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Wonderful weekend - but surely there must have been a better photo of me! Strict diet and radical makeover I think before next year. I'll be back

Chris


----------

